# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  czy to moze byc nowotwór?

## asiula403

witam .Od kilku miesiecy borykam sie z bolem plecow ze strony lewej .Nie boli kregoslup tylko zebra na tej stronie.Od kilku dni mam straszne zwroty glowy i cuchnaca wydzieline z ust.Najbardziej rano gdy wstaje.Robilam rtg pluc w porzadku.Mam nudnosci i brak apetytu .z morfologii wyszla anemia .co to moze byc?

----------


## pimpam

Witaj,
no jak to co to może być?
Przecież wyszła anemia i teraz lekarz prowadzący powinien wprowadzić odpowiednie leczenie.
Co do bólu z lewej strony to trzeba by jeszcze zrobić badanie obrazowe jamy brzusznej, bo ten ból może promieniowąć z któregoś chorego narządu, czy nawet też zrobić gastroskopię. Do decyzji lekarza. 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## asiula403

Dziękuję.napisalam tu poniewaz mieszkam w UK a tutaj ciezko o badania .Jade niedlugo do Polski to porobie reszte badan .Dziekuje za odpowiedz

----------

